# Austin J40 Pedal Car unrestored



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 16, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Austin-J40-...737921?hash=item1a2c247ac1:g:ckQAAOSwn-tZG4ho


----------



## gymmanager (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Nashman (May 20, 2017)

I restored one years ago, eventually sold after many years of enjoyment. Great items. Solid... PDF (if you can open) is one in a dealer showroom back in the 1950's.


----------

